# Cat safe aquascape?



## James Burcham (6 Jun 2019)

So I am struggling with the idea that I might have to have a lid made for my scape

Does anyone know if the scape water would be harmful if my cat got into it or if he would contaminate the tank?


----------



## Jayefc1 (6 Jun 2019)

Guess it depends on how much of him got in to it 
And no it won't harm him my ragdoll used to drink out of the tank instead of a stupid water fountain we brought him 
Cheers 
Jay


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (6 Jun 2019)

My cat has never shown any interest in other animals at all, let alone the fish. People still think she's a kitten, but she chases everything away including fully grown foxes. I'll like to see what she would do if the fox stood it's ground. Having said that, she's pretty tough. Bitten by a dog, run over by a moped and a car and she still thinks she's the bees knees. I'm glad we had good pet insurance.
Cat's aye, you gotta love em!

Here's the little scamp.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (6 Jun 2019)

I’ve got Cats and I’d rather not risk it, simple to put a lid on.


----------



## Jayefc1 (6 Jun 2019)

She is a cool cat


----------



## James Burcham (6 Jun 2019)

Simple but expensive and unappealing.


----------



## Jayefc1 (6 Jun 2019)

Here my cat he is a beast but loves to lay on the arm of the chair watching the fish till he falls asleep and the falls of the arm


----------



## dw1305 (7 Jun 2019)

Hi all,





James Burcham said:


> So I am struggling with the idea that I might have to have a lid made for my scape


I eventually had to get better lids for my tanks, after some <"light diffuser issues">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (7 Jun 2019)

I'm was and am surrounded by cats the biggest part of my life. And from childhood till today always playing with water parties, aqauriums, ponds, tubs, outdoor and indoor. 

If you give Cats access to biological active water they will absolutely ignore tap water and drink only form the biological active source. Never experienced any ill effect, not on the cats and not on the fish in the open top tanks they drink from.


----------



## James Burcham (7 Jun 2019)

I guess my main concern is the fertilizer having negative effects on the cat.


----------



## Edvet (7 Jun 2019)

EI ferts won''t harm, nothing that ain''t in their food already.


----------



## James Burcham (7 Jun 2019)

Thanks for the advice! I really did not want to cover the tank.


----------



## zozo (7 Jun 2019)

Rather and better to feed your cat aqurium water than Cows Milk. Cows milk can have negative effect on the cats kidneys.. Anything cow related in general, beef meat. can cause bladder stones in cats that again can cause kidney failure.


----------



## dw1305 (7 Jun 2019)

Hi all, 





James Burcham said:


> Thanks for the advice!


@Edvet didn't say, but he is fairly well placed to comment because he really is a vet.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (7 Jun 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, @Edvet didn't say, but he is fairly well placed to comment because he really is a vet.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Took me a while to figur that out till somebody mentioned it.. With his Nickname and because he's also Dutch.. In the beginning i though are you kidding, Fat Ed? Or does he own a snackbar? Because Vet is Fat in Dutch.. It never dawned to me beeing on a British forum and it stands for Veterinarian..  Duh?..


----------

